
72% of consumers make purchases from brands they follow - Fermin
https://www.rawshorts.com/blog/how-to-use-twitter-effectively-small-to-midsized-business/
======
olivierduval
Surprising !!! Is it the right causality ?

I would have been less surprised if 72% of followers of a brand are already
customers of that brand. And that's why they follow it: they already liked at
least one product so are interested by news about the company.

But I guess that - if that explanation is true - then there's no need for
rawshorts services... ;-)

